# Why do some bodybuilders use insulin as a supplement?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Why do some bodybuilders use insulin as a supplement? Answer:First, I’d hardly call synthetic insulin a “supplement.” it is really a serious drug, not meant to be used by bodybuilders but those inflicted with insulin-dependent diabetes. Insulin is only available by prescription, but that has never stood in the way of muscle hungry bodybuilders that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

